# windows File server & mac users



## aaazzz414 (Sep 4, 2005)

hi
I have Windows 2003 as a File Server with running shadow copies.
I have no problem with windows users using the "Previous versions" Tab,
But I have also Mac users >> *How can mac users use the"Previous versions" Feature to resore old shadow copies??.*

Thanks


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

VSS is function of NTFS which is not a native file system for Mac OS X, so there is no way for Mac users to access this feature except via Bootcamp or a virtualisation product.

See this article: http://hintsforums.macworld.com/showthread.php?t=79255


----------

